# 721 software download on 119 only!!



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am on hold with E*even as I type this. They are telling me that I can not get the initial download from 119 only, I must point at 110. E* (second tier support) is saying that the only way to get the initial software download is to be on 110. This really blows for those of us in Alaska (and elsewhere) that can not see 110. I may be able to pick it up with a larger dish (I currently have a 1 meter) but haven't tried. I get a solid 80% on 119 here in southeast alaska. Perhaps I will give it a go and see if I can get 110, at least enough to do the download. A serious drag however to have to re-point the dish. Kind of like the bad old daze and a BUD.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

that is nuts. They should have the software on both satellite locations especially for Alaskan customers. I hope you figure out something man.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

When I called to activate my 721, the CSR said that yeah it's coming down the 110(software upgarde), I just didn't think about it since I have dish 500 ( I know the 9 day guide comes from 110), in both cases if there are parts of the country that can't get 110, that makes no sense. Where will the rest of the future updates come from??


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am still in shock


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

*Echostar...You really suck if you don't mirrow 110 to 119 so those that those that can only receive 119 can benifit from all that the 721 has to offer.
Why are we the step-children that you want to forget?
My, Caribbean money, and Hawaii's money...and of coarce Alaska's dollars are just as good as any money in the CONUS!!!
Sooo; Give us the same service...It can't be that hard to provide.*:rant:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no mention of this 119 requirement in the manual at all. According the manual you hook it up and it works. No mention that you must be pointed at 119 to get it to work


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

someone with some pull here with E* needs to help "advise" Dish to mirror the software on 119. Or forward this thread to E*


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Clearly I am not happy. Everthing indicated that it would work. They have so many satellites at 119 you would think it is no big deal to have a low bandwidth signal like software. The folks I talked to were very nice, but said 110 only. 

I am going to see if I can get a local dealer with a 3 meter to let me connect to and download. who knows, it may work.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott - it's 110, not 119.


----------

